# Betta Poem Requests



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I thought it would be fun to write poems about your fishies! I love to write, especially rhyming poetry, and I need something to write about. What better than cute bettas?

I'll need the name of your fish and some information: the more the better! If there's a particular cute incident you want it about, please specify; otherwise I'll just do one about your fish in general. Include any personality quirks or special habits; pictures aren't necessary but they would be awesome! The more information you give me, the more detailed the poem will be. Also, it would be nice to specify the mood you want (serious, humorous etc.), and if you have a certain rhyme scheme you'd like me to fit in (limerick, haiku, etc.).

Don't be afraid to ask for multiple fish (or multiple poems for the same fish). If this thread gets really busy then I'll set out some rules for multiple requests but for now there's no need.  I hope you enjoy! I'd love to get some requests!

-OFL


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Could you do something for the 3 boys I lost, Storm, Onyx, and Speckles? All 3 of them had such fun personalities, Onyx was a little wiggle worm who would run up and down his tank when it was feeding time, Speckles seemed to really love laying in the sand, we called him a 'sand Betta' and Storm would come when I called him, he also loved looking at me, that's actually how he got me to pick him! I'll attach some pictures


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi!

I'd be glad to do your 3 passed boys. Would you like a separate poem for each one, or one longer poem for them all?

SIP Storm, Onyx, and Speckles.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do my boys who passed away last month? In one poem together or two different poems, it is your call. It really doesn't matter. Now, for info-

Buddy:

On November 29, 2014, I bought this boy, because he was in very mucky water at Petsmart. He was the only Betta left, and I had seen him there a few months before. He had major fin rot and pop eye, along with raised scales. But, I nursed him back into health. He had a very shy personality, strange for most males I have ever seen. He was so calm and never flared at any male or anything. It was awkward. And then, last month, the exact day that Leo died from Dropsy, Buddy died from Dropsy. It was 11/12/15. 

Leo:
My first ever Betta. A feisty thing. The meanest male I have ever owned. He was about a year and a half old when I bought him, so he was also about 3 when he passed away. Butb, instead of dying of old age, he died of Dropsy 11/11/15. There really isn't anything else about him.

Sadly, my old broken tablet had pictures, but since I now have a new one, I don't have any pictures.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

One big poem would be great!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

TripleChrome said:


> Could you do my boys who passed away last month? In one poem together or two different poems, it is your call. It really doesn't matter. Now, for info-
> 
> Buddy:
> 
> ...


It won't let me edit, so let me fix a sentence in this quote. The exact day Leo died from Dropsy, Buddy caught Dropsy. If there was confusion, then it is fixed.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Finally got around to doing this! This is for DangerousAngel. I hope you like it. 

_Three little fish, each full of heart;__
Three small companions from the start.
And, when alive,
They swam, they thrived—
And now leave holes as they depart.

First, Onyx, shining silver bright:
A spark of joy in darkest night.
Each little prance,
Each happy dance,
Each wiggle, fills the soul with light.

And next, remember Speckles dear—
No loneliness when he was near.
With joy he’d play,
In sand he’d lay:
So now, for him, we shed a tear.

And finally, we come to Storm
Whose presence made each heart feel warm.
He heard his name
And, loyal, came,
‘Till stillness swept his little form.

We honor now these creatures small;
Their memories we now recall.
For surely they
Have blessed our days,
Inspiring love, each one and all._

Swim In Peace: Onyx, Speckles, and Storm.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Finally got around to doing this! This is for DangerousAngel. I hope you like it.
> 
> _Three little fish, each full of heart;__
> Three small companions from the start.
> ...


That's not even my fish and I'm crying. 

Applauses.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Finally got around to doing this! This is for DangerousAngel. I hope you like it.
> 
> _Three little fish, each full of heart;__
> Three small companions from the start.
> ...


Oh, that made me cry! This is simply beautiful, I'm going to print this and frame it. Thank you SO much!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I decided to do a pair of "matching" poems for TripleChrome: two shorter poems, the same length and with the same rhyme scheme. Enjoy!

_A filthy jail,__
A tiny cup,
A dying fish that was picked up.

A little shy,
A little scared,
A lot of love with him was shared.

A couple months
And now a year,
A desperate dash—and then a tear.

A memory
As he departs:
Buddy, the fish that touched our hearts.
_
And for Leo:

 _Fins and flare,
Everywhere
No dull moments with Leo there!

A puff of gills,
A swirl of thrills,
The air with joy and laughter fills.

Extended fins,
The fun begins,
Each heart small Leo quickly wins.

And now, though passed,
His memory lasts:
A feisty fish, a love steadfast._


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

These are just too beautiful!
Would you do one of Dangerous?

He is my first boy, he's something special, we have a very strong bond. He loves to perch in his tree and watch me as I sleep, He has long red and blue fins. He's been there for me through so much.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> I decided to do a pair of "matching" poems for TripleChrome: two shorter poems, the same length and with the same rhyme scheme. Enjoy!
> 
> _A filthy jail,__
> A tiny cup,
> ...



Oh my goodness, these are amazing. I just about started crying reading them they are just so good.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Okay, here's a poem for Dangerous. 

_The world is dark, the air is still,
A hush falls over wood and hill.
But one soul keeps his vigil yet:
A guardian, a little pet.

He watches o’er, with loyal charm,
To see his owner is not harmed.
He never stops; no rest he takes—
His job’s not done until daybreak.

And when the sun comes up once more,
The two united as ne’er before.
A human and her small finned friend:
Sharing their love until the end.

Through joys and trials, good and bad,
When things go well, when times are sad,
He’ll be there, as in dark of night,
Always watching ‘till there’s light.

Dangerous

_I hope you like it!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That is perfect! Just like him!! Thank you!!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Could you do two for me? The first one was patronus he was a white EEHMPK he had such a beautiful personality and always tried to make people laugh. He was in a petstore for 4 months before I got him. He was killed by ick and buried him under our tulips. SIP

The second is my new boy galaxy he is the one in my profile white body and a blue tail. I love his Blue eyes! And I feel like he swam into my heart to help me get over patronus.


----------



## EdBetaRed (Dec 4, 2015)

MY BETTA POEM I DID WRITE.

I have a Betta,
His name is Peter.


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Your poems are amazing! Could you do Opal for me? She is a very brave little girl who always "bites" at my fingers whenever I stick them in. She also gets really excited when I feed her. She has never gotten sick before, and is a real cutie.


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I know your probably super busy so don't feel rushed, but eventually could you create a poem about my betta? His name is Monsieur Grumpy Gills lol feel free to shorten his name or make up a nick name. He also goes by dead fish swimming because he was practically dead when I got him from Thailand. He was upside down, barely moving, and very shallowly breathing. Thankfully he's now thriving in our home :-D. He has the most personality out of any betta I've owned. Flaring at anything and everything. He flares at other bettas (obviously), anyone that walks past, painted nails, and even his own food! He likes building bubble nests in the corner of his tank even when it's not time to breed. He has black lips which kinda reminds me of goth or a mustache. He's a koi double tail. He ADORES live food and was the first betta out of my Thai shipment to start eating live worms. He's so gosh darn energetic and wears his emotions on his sleeve. Feel free to use your creativity on the peom. I'm very open! :lol:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

So sorry for the super long wait, I've been really busy and, to be honest, I completely forgot about this thread. Here's Opal's poem. To do something different, I decided that the first letter of each line would spell her name, each verse. I hope you like it.

*Of fish, of fin, of flare…
Paddling everywhere
Adventure fills each day
Love never goes away

Of ripples and of waves
Petite, but ever brave
As loyal as she’s strong
Laughter all day long

Of love that lasts and stays
Please be with me always
A big heart, though she’s small
Love, sweet love, through it all*


----------



## Bettabirdlover (Feb 6, 2016)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Finally got around to doing this! This is for DangerousAngel. I hope you like it.
> 
> _Three little fish, each full of heart;__
> Three small companions from the start.
> ...


 oh those aren't my fish and i cried reading this. its beautiful

If you have time, do you think you could make one for my boy, Finn? He is curious while cautious, and is a little shy of hands by his tank. Loves to play in bubbles. He is curious, but slowly investigates things. And is scared of his own flare. Lol


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

For Nova Betta.  SIP Patronus.

White as purest snow,
Fins like fluttering wings,
The sweetest love so often comes from tiny things.

He longs for human smiles,
Inspires laughter bright -
A crystal shining clear even in darkest night.

Then comes that fateful day - 
The fluttery wings grow still.
That hole of loss Patronus left could not be filled.

But, robed in rippling blue
Like silver slants of rain,
Comes Galaxy to heal that gaping hole of pain.

Blue fins like ocean waves,
Blue eyes shining with light,
Reminder of the lost, with those same scales of white.

The love we feel today,
Like that which used to be,
Is pure as sparkling snow and deep as shining sea.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

sorry this is late but thank you!


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

I love your poems! Could you do one about Pennelope? I would love it if you could! She's sweet and very sassy and loves attention. Every time I go by, she wiggles and flares until I say hello. Here she is


----------

